# "In the grey area..."



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi,

I'm Gina, (or FH, whichever!)

I've just had a blood test for crampy feet at night, which showed cholesterol a little too high, liver issues that need another blood test in four or five weeks (worry, worry), and blood sugar "in the grey area; it's not diabetes but it will be in ten years time if you don't do something about it". I assume this means prediabetes.

I'm shocked and confused, which is a normal newbie reaction, I guess.

My BMI is 21, my waist to hips is 31:39 = 0.8 and I cycle most days, so this was unexpected. My father's cousin had type 1 diabetes but no one else in the family did or does have it.

My GP said to go over to a low GI diet. I eat lots of vegetables and meat, but also a fair amount of potatoes, pasta and bread. I'm trying to gen up on what's good to eat and what isn't so great. I already don't drink fizzy drinks or have sugar in tea or coffee, so I can't cut those out. I'm hoping a small amount of dark chocolate can stay.  

I guess I've a few more pounds I could afford to lose, and I could definitely up my activity levels. I had CFS/ME a few years back and I've got into bad habits of sitting too much too often. At least my fitbit nags me to move and I've booked in for a lesson on a climbing wall on Saturday! I need more muscle mass and I have to get it somehow. I hope I don't have to go to the gym; it's boring.

Not being completely inactive, or overweight, or having a particularly poor diet, I thought I was immune. Did I say I'm shocked? I'm shocked. I'm glad to have found this place where I can find some of the answers I need.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Welcome.  Try not to worry ok, hard I know, but you're in  the very good position with a  bit of knowledge and work of being able to prevent this condition developing any further.
Ask as many questions as you want to, we'll do our best to help.

Type2 diabetes is not only to do with ones lifestyle as many would have you believe, their is a genetic element too.
I was the first known diabetic of ant type in my family, however since my diagnosis several others on both sides of my family have developed T2, some were slim and fit.

A couple of squares of very dark chocolate should be fine.
TBH the best thing you can do , is monitor your BG (blood glucose) levels yourself.
Sadly it's unlikely you will be provided with a glucose meter and test strips , but it's well worth asking for one. If you're told no I am sure @Bubbsie will be willing to help you fight for one, but while you're waiting , many here use the SD Codefree meter available from Homehealth .
We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk , your also entitle to claim VAT relief.
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
It's testing strips are around £7 for 50 where high street brands are £15 to £30.

I hope your other tests come back as ok esp the liver.

To many carbs are not good for us esp the starchy carbs like white bread, potatoes esp mash, rice and pasta. Don't try cutting them right out ok just cut down and until you find suitable subsitues , fill up on veg that grows above ground sugar is just another carb, so no need to look at the of which are sugars on he label which is usually on the back of foods, just look at the total carbs for the portion size you are going to have. 
We have a lot of helpful links, info and a highly recommended book , on a thread called
Useful links for people new to diabetes, which you'll find at the top of the newbies say hello here forum. The T2 section is about halfway down,
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

I know your pre diabetic rather than full blown , but our various diets will go a long way to help you


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Welcome.  [...]
> 
> I know your pre diabetic rather than full blown , but our various diets will go a long way to help you



Thank you for the welcome and the help! I was hoping not to have to monitor my blood but hey ho! Whatever works!

I'll follow up on those links and thanks again.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you!


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> Thank you for the welcome and the help! I was hoping not to have to monitor my blood but hey ho! Whatever works!
> 
> I'll follow up on those links and thanks again.


Honestly it isn't bad , is it needle phobia or just the thought of it.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 5, 2017)

Good evening to you.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2017)

If you haven't found this earlier the thread called ' What did you eat yesterday' should give you some ideas. It over in the, food/carb queries and recipe forum 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Gina 
A warm welcome


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Gina, (or FH, whichever!)
> 
> ...


Gina...please don't blame yourself for the results of your blood tests...as Lcj says there is very likely to be a genetic pre-disposition in your family history towards diabetes...it is shocking when you receive the news...however...positively... you have a chance to address it before diabetes develops...I have no idea how much you have been told about being pre-diabetic...I suspect very little...shortly after my diagnosis I read a book by Gretchen Becker...called Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...it changed my perspective on diabetes...she is a type 2 diabetic herself...who takes you through her first year from diagnosis onwards month by month...she has also written a book on pre-diabetes...it will explain what the diagnosis means...help you to fully understand it ...I really recommend you try to get a copy...she writes in a very easy style...explains matters in simple terms...that will give you a full picture of what you are dealing with...what the condition is...what you can do to reduce your risk of it developing it...why/how to test your blood...and much more...available on Amazon...called Prediabetes What you need to know to keep it away...worth the investment...if you have any specific questions...post them here...someone here will be able to advise/suggest a solution...good luck...keep us updated...I'll be interested to hear of your progress


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Honestly it isn't bad , is it needle phobia or just the thought of it.



I think it's facing up to the reality of how serious this is. I'm still partly in denial - this can't happen to me, I'm thin! Well, yes it is happening and it's scary and I need to do something about it.

Also I worry that my GP will think I'm going over the top but I don't know why I'm worried about that, especially as she is a very nice and understanding GP.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

Ljc said:


> If you haven't found this earlier the thread called ' What did you eat yesterday' should give you some ideas. It over in the, food/carb queries and recipe forum
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/


I hadn't seen that one. Thanks!


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 5, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> ...


Thank you. I'll have a look at that book.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 5, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> I think it's facing up to the reality of how serious this is. I'm still partly in denial - this can't happen to me, I'm thin! Well, yes it is happening and it's scary and I need to do something about it.
> 
> Also I worry that my GP will think I'm going over the top but I don't know why I'm worried about that, especially as she is a very nice and understanding GP.


Gina...she may be very nice & understanding...however...what support has your GP/Practice given you re: adjusting your diet...lifestyle...or advice on how to prevent diabetes developing?...there are several  members here who were pre-diabetic... given no support either...from memory also a couple who when diabetes was finally diagnosed...discovered from previous blood tests they would had been in the pre-diabetic range for some while...yet not advised of that... consequently all went on to develop diabetes...so...what your GP thinks of you being pro-active is not something you should worry about...you're doing it for yourself...unlike the popular myth... you don't have to be overweight or inactive to have type 2 diabetes...it not a blame game...nobody wants to be diabetic...in the main it's not a choice we make...it happens...you need to understand there is a genetic link...do try to read the book...it will explain everything your GP/Practice has failed to tell you... seize the opportunity to prevent your diabetes developing.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 5, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> I think it's facing up to the reality of how serious this is. I'm still partly in denial - this can't happen to me, I'm thin! Well, yes it is happening and it's scary and I need to do something about it.
> 
> Also I worry that my GP will think I'm going over the top but I don't know why I'm worried about that, especially as she is a very nice and understanding GP.


It is hard when your first told, it will take time to digest it, but you'll get there.
Remember your pre diabetic, so you're in with a good chance of preventing or at least delaying the onset.  

Many of us on here have lived with diabetes for a long time, me since the mid 90s , some a hell of a lot longer.  Like quite a few on here it's highly possible you could end up fitter and healthier than you've been for a long time. Honest. 
And no it doesn't mean spending hours in the gym or doing weight training , unless you want to of course, 

We Have one person on here who was told she was diabetic, but she was pre  just like you are, very recently @wirralass was given some very good news, (so recently she is still on cloud nine) she's beaten it into touch. , I've tagged her, so I am sure she will be along later.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 6, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Gina...she may be very nice & understanding...however...what support has your GP/Practice given you re: adjusting your diet...lifestyle...or advice on how to prevent diabetes developing?...there are several  members here who were pre-diabetic... given no support either...from memory also a couple who when diabetes was finally diagnosed...discovered from previous blood tests they would had been in the pre-diabetic range for some while...yet not advised of that... consequently all went on to develop diabetes...so...what your GP thinks of you being pro-active is not something you should worry about...you're doing it for yourself...unlike the popular myth... you don't have to be overweight or inactive to have type 2 diabetes...it not a blame game...nobody wants to be diabetic...in the main it's not a choice we make...it happens...you need to understand there is a genetic link...do try to read the book...it will explain everything your GP/Practice has failed to tell you... seize the opportunity to prevent your diabetes developing.



You're right - I've not been offered any real support. Anyway, I've ordered the blood monitor recommended in here and I'll have to see how I go.

The trouble with starting from a fairly slim base is that most of the advice seems to be about losing loads of weight. I think I could lose a stone before it got silly (so I suppose that's quite a lot really) but I think I mostly need to focus on monitoring blood sugar and being far more active.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> It is hard when your first told, it will take time to digest it, but you'll get there.
> Remember your pre diabetic, so you're in with a good chance of preventing or at least delaying the onset.
> 
> Many of us on here have lived with diabetes for a long time, me since the mid 90s , some a hell of a lot longer.  Like quite a few on here it's highly possible you could end up fitter and healthier than you've been for a long time. Honest.
> ...



Thank you; that's really encouraging.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  Definitely keep the dark chocolate, just ditch the pees, potatoes, pasta, pastry. Interesting about the cramps and liver being related, I have both, and I'm due a blood test which I'm putting off.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 6, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> QUOTE="fairyhedgehog, post: 735859, member: 19171"]You're right - I've not been offered any real support. Anyway, I've ordered the blood monitor recommended in here and I'll have to see how I go.
> 
> The trouble with starting from a fairly slim base is that most of the advice seems to be about losing loads of weight. I think I could lose a stone before it got silly (so I suppose that's quite a lot really) but I think I mostly need to focus on monitoring blood sugar and being far more active.


[/QUOTE]
Gina...you can make improvements without losing too much weight (or any if you really do not need/want to)...if you are overweight then losing weight would be a factor in reducing your blood sugars...as you are not...that's not a real consideration for you...sometimes you have to be selfish in your efforts to manage/control your diabetes...occasionally 'pig headed'...most definitely persistent...it's about getting what you need...many of us where given little information in respect of our diabetes control...often given a prescription...left to fend for ourselves...I was in that position...I learnt that the hard way after being diagnosed with a number of serious health conditions (not limited to but including diabetes)...came to the forum...best thing I could have done...read Gretchen Becker's book 2nd best thing...began testing my blood sugars (although advised by my GP & DSN not to)...that was the way forward for me...it is confusing...worrying...however...once you 'arm' yourself with the right information...things will fall into place...testing your blood is not difficult...at the start I baulked at the prospect...now it's just a matter of routine (blimey so many clichés from me this morning)...honestly it ...does get better...I look forward to you gaining confidence...telling us of your progress...who knows...advising others here in time...as many of us have done...now time to get started.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 6, 2017)

Gretchen Becker also wrote a book on Pre Diabetes.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 6, 2017)

Gina...you can make improvements without losing too much weight (or any if you really do not need/want to)...if you are overweight then losing weight would be a factor in reducing your blood sugars...as you are not...that's not a real consideration for you...sometimes you have to be selfish in your efforts to manage/control your diabetes...occasionally 'pig headed'...most definitely persistent...it's about getting what you need...many of us where given little information in respect of our diabetes control...often given a prescription...left to fend for ourselves...I was in that position...I learnt that the hard way after being diagnosed with a number of serious health conditions (not limited to but including diabetes)...came to the forum...best thing I could have done...read Gretchen Becker's book 2nd best thing...began testing my blood sugars (although advised by my GP & DSN not to)...that was the way forward for me...it is confusing...worrying...however...once you 'arm' yourself with the right information...things will fall into place...testing your blood is not difficult...at the start I baulked at the prospect...now it's just a matter of routine (blimey so many clichés from me this morning)...honestly it ...does get better...I look forward to you gaining confidence...telling us of your progress...who knows...advising others here in time...as many of us have done...now time to get started.[/QUOTE]

That's encouraging. Thank you!


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 7, 2017)

I got my blood test monitor today and I've done two blood tests (not counting the one that said "E - 2" because I hadn't read the instructions!)

4pm (ish) (at least 3 hours after lunch) 5.8
Ate about 6 or 7 nuts and a sugar free yoghurt
5.30 pm 6.5

I've been eating much more carefully since Monday; almost no sugar (except small amounts of dark chocolate) and fewer carbs. Those figures don't look too scary to me; am I right?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> I got my blood test monitor today and I've done two blood tests (not counting the one that said "E - 2" because I hadn't read the instructions!)
> 
> 4pm (ish) (at least 3 hours after lunch) 5.8
> Ate about 6 or 7 nuts and a sugar free yoghurt
> ...


Well done Gina...you've started....those figures sound good...the 5.8 is below diabetic range...with just a small rise after eating . since you haven't had a full day of testing yet...once you get into a routine you will have a better idea of how  you're progressing....have you decided how often you plan to test...I test on waking...that gives me a starting point for the day...sometimes I eat breakfast immediately...so I'll test two hours after...if I don't eat straight away...then I'll test before breakfast...then again 2 hours later...it sounds hard...it really isn't...you just need to establish yourself a routine...as said find what works for you...how did you do with the finger pricking?...hopefully not as difficult as it sounds...good luck...sounds like you are making a good start...it will get easier as you gain more knowledge...get more confident...keep us updated...if you have any questions...fire away...I'm sure we'd be happy to help...have a good weekend.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks, Bubbsie!

I thought I'd test when I get up and before each meal, and one or two hours after each meal - I'm not clear yet which is best or if I need to do both at first.

Once I've worked out what's working for me to eat and do and what isn't, I might need to test less often.

The finger pricking was trivial. Working out how to hold the monitor to get the blood onto the test strip correctly was what fazed me, until I read the instructions (doh!)


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> Thanks, Bubbsie!
> 
> I thought I'd test when I get up and before each meal, and one or two hours after each meal - I'm not clear yet which is best or if I need to do both at first.
> 
> ...



You made me laugh Gina...I rarely read the instructions on anything...I prefer to test just before I eat...then 2 hours after eating...that gives me a good indication of how I've reacted to the food...as you say once you establish what is right in your diet...you may decide to test less often...the waking figure will give you a starting point to see how you progress throughout the day...some do test before bed...I don't bother...initially I did...but...that's one I've dispensed with...seems like you've got things in hand...did you get a chance to read the book I mentioned?...you can preview it on Amazon...read some of it before deciding if you will benefit from it...great start Gina...keep at it...you will get there...impressed.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi. It's best to test just before a meal, then two hrs afterwards, in time you may or may not wish to do more in depth testing, till then 2 hrs afterwards is fine
Have you read Test review adjust by Alan S
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

For future reference it's in the thread called *Useful links for peop which is at the top of the newbies forum, where you will find a lot more useful links.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 7, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> You made me laugh Gina...I rarely read the instructions on anything...I prefer to test just before I eat...then 2 hours after eating...that gives me a good indication of how I've reacted to the food...as you say once you establish what is right in your diet...you may decide to test less often...the waking figure will give you a starting point to see how you progress throughout the day...some do test before bed...I don't bother...initially I did...but...that's one I've dispensed with...seems like you've got things in hand...did you get a chance to read the book I mentioned?...you can preview it on Amazon...read some of it before deciding if you will benefit from it...great start Gina...keep at it...you will get there...impressed.



I think I looked at the book you mentioned and decided it's not for me right now - I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with information! Mostly now I want to look at food ideas for what I can eat sensibly.

Thank you so much for your help and support. It makes a big difference.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 7, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi. It's best to test just before a meal, then two hrs afterwards, in time you may or may not wish to do more in depth testing, till then 2 hrs afterwards is fine
> Have you read Test review adjust by Alan S
> http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html
> 
> ...



I did see that, thank you, and now you've reminded me to look at it again! It does seem that now I have a meter I can work out what works for me - and that is my plan!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 7, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> I think I looked at the book you mentioned and decided it's not for me right now - I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with information! Mostly now I want to look at food ideas for what I can eat sensibly.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and support. It makes a big difference.


I understand, information overload.  Just for the time being Take a step back from reading up on everything, do make notes so you know where to go back to etc.
I don't know if anyone has given you a link  or you've found the thread on here called *what did you eat yesterday*
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/

It would help if you told us what you like to eat,


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 8, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> You made me laugh Gina...I rarely read the instructions on anything...I prefer to test just before I eat...then 2 hours after eating...that gives me a good indication of how I've reacted to the food...as you say once you establish what is right in your diet...you may decide to test less often...the waking figure will give you a starting point to see how you progress throughout the day...some do test before bed...I don't bother...initially I did...but...that's one I've dispensed with...seems like you've got things in hand...did you get a chance to read the book I mentioned?...you can preview it on Amazon...read some of it before deciding if you will benefit from it...great start Gina...keep at it...you will get there...impressed.


Swathes of information available Gin...understandably you need to limit yourself...can't do everything at once...can't read everything at once...you seem to have grasped the right principles to get you off to a great start...once you're really up & running with your testing regime...you'll be amazed at just how much information the results will provide...keep us updated when you can...good work.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 8, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I understand, information overload.  Just for the time being Take a step back from reading up on everything, do make notes so you know where to go back to etc.
> I don't know if anyone has given you a link  or you've found the thread on here called *what did you eat yesterday*
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/
> 
> It would help if you told us what you like to eat,





Ljc said:


> I understand, information overload.  Just for the time being Take a step back from reading up on everything, do make notes so you know where to go back to etc.
> I don't know if anyone has given you a link  or you've found the thread on here called *what did you eat yesterday*
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/
> 
> It would help if you told us what you like to eat,


I had seen it - and now you've suggested it, I've bookmarked it! It does look full of ideas.

I don't know how to say everything I normally eat! I love pasta, and bread - so for the moment I'm eating much less of each, and only the low GI varieties. I've found some bread that is similar to the Burgen bread everyone recommends!

I've got avocadoes, and sugar free yoghurt, and nuts, and I'm going to see how I do with porridge oats. I was using instant porridge not realising it's full of sugar! I've been eating chicken and ham and lots of salad in this heat. I love vegetables but I also like chips. I don't like cooking so I prefer things I can just bung in the oven and I think that might have to change.

I'm being fairly strict at the moment, plus upping my activity levels a lot. I reckon if I can get my blood sugar nice and low, my body will have a chance to recover and then I might be able to allow myself a little bit more leeway. Any relaxation of being really strict will feel like a party! Diabetes.co.uk recommends doing it the other way and gradually tightening up, but that would feel terrible to me.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 8, 2017)

About the blood testing:

This am my fasting BG was 5.2, then an hour later after breakfast it was 6.1, but I'm not sure I gave it the full hour before testing, because I timed it from when I first tested and then I had to put breakfast together! How soon is the soonest I can test it, or when is it most likely to spike?

I did eat a sensible breakfast: 1 slice of Vurgel soya linseed toast, Anchor lighter spreadable, half avocado, sugar free yoghurt, and tea with semi-skimmed milk. (I've had eggs the last three days so I wanted a change!)


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 8, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> About the blood testing:
> 
> This am my fasting BG was 5.2, then an hour later after breakfast it was 6.1, but I'm not sure I gave it the full hour before testing, because I timed it from when I first tested and then I had to put breakfast together! How soon is the soonest I can test it, or when is it most likely to spike?
> 
> I did eat a sensible breakfast: 1 slice of Vurgel soya linseed toast, Anchor lighter spreadable, half avocado, sugar free yoghurt, and tea with semi-skimmed milk. (I've had eggs the last three days so I wanted a change!)


Gina...5.2 on waking sounds excellent...no real fixed rule about the length of time after food to test...most here (to my knowledge) test after 2 hours...but some do test an hour after food...that shows you how high your blood sugar rises in response to that particular meal...when your blood sugar will be at its peak...the 2 hour test will tell you tell you how efficient your body was at getting rid of that temporary high...its not a guaranteed science...different for all of us...and of course a matter of individual preference...a case of experimenting...see what works best for you...if you can manage it...you could do both on the odd occasion...see how high your blood sugar 'spikes'...then test after another hour see how far it has come down...tempted to try that myself...you've spiked (no pun intended) my interest.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 8, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Gina...5.2 on waking sounds excellent...no real fixed rule about the length of time after food to test...most here (to my knowledge) test after 2 hours...but some do test an hour after food...that shows you how high your blood sugar rises in response to that particular meal...when your blood sugar will be at its peak...the 2 hour test will tell you tell you how efficient your body was at getting rid of that temporary high...its not a guaranteed science...different for all of us...and of course a matter of individual preference...a case of experimenting...see what works best for you...if you can manage it...you could do both on the odd occasion...see how high your blood sugar 'spikes'...then test after another hour see how far it has come down...tempted to try that myself...you've spiked (no pun intended) my interest.


That makes sense of the one and two hour tests.

I think at the moment I need to try all sorts and see what sticks. I'd like to know both how high my BG gets and how quickly it comes down. Once I've got an idea of what my body is doing, I'll become less obsessed. Hopefully!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 8, 2017)

fairyhedgehog said:


> That makes sense of the one and two hour tests.
> 
> I think at the moment I need to try all sorts and see what sticks. I'd like to know both how high my BG gets and how quickly it comes down. Once I've got an idea of what my body is doing, I'll become less obsessed. Hopefully!


Not obsessive...good approach...if we didn't experiment...how would we know what suits us best...all a good learning experience Gina...nothing wrong with being well motivated...don't let anyone tell you any different...particularly your health care team...the DSN I first saw 7 months after my diagnosis said my testing routine was obsessive...whilst at the same time accepting my control of my BG was as the GP said 'excellent'...I no longer see her.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 8, 2017)

Obsessive testing For The Win if it gives good BG control! What matters to me is to be as healthy as I can be. 

And today I went on an indoor climbing taster session and I'm hooked! I hope that will encourage me to be more active.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Jul 8, 2017)

Testing today just over an hour after chicken, broccoli, onion, peas and pasta - I got 8.1. That's my highest yet and even though it was wholemeal I suspect the pasta.


----------

